# More macro (well 105mm macro lens)



## ronlane (May 9, 2020)

Okay, so these are all macro shots but they were all shot with the Sigma 105mm macro, some with an extension tube in addition.

Day 2 I didn't see but one bee and it wasn't cooperative, so that was a bust.


1) Part of the park, it was a gorgeous morning.



 

2) Crane fly, he was cool enough that he stayed there for a while and posed for me.


 

3) The best one of the day in my opinion.




4) Flies were the insect of the day.




5) Look me in the eye.


----------



## Jeff G (May 9, 2020)

Great lighting on the flies, you captured the metallic iridescence beautifully. The crane fly has a cool look to him too.


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Great lighting on the flies, you captured the metallic iridescence beautifully. The crane fly has a cool look to him too.



Thank you. Going to try and get back out tomorrow and try using a speed light and diffuser instead of the ring light.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 10, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > Great lighting on the flies, you captured the metallic iridescence beautifully. The crane fly has a cool look to him too.
> ...



Great shots, Ron. I've had good luck using a speed light and diffuser and I might add that I read an article a short time ago that said insects are more active around *12 noon*, something to do with the heat I think. GL. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff G said:
> ...



Thanks. Yeah, I am going to go about 3 pm today and see. It was unusually cool yesterday morning. Friday afternoon, after I got the 105mm they were a lot more active.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 10, 2020)

A very good set of some horrible lookin creatures.....


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> A very good set of some horrible lookin creatures.....


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2020)

A few from Mother's Day. I brought home the pictures, as I didn't think mama would like be brining home the real things.

1) Birch shieldbug.




2) Eastern honey bee.




3) Northern crab spider.

 

4) Marmalade hoverfly.




5) Eastern honey bee.


----------



## RowdyRay (May 11, 2020)

Wow. Fantastic. Thank you for sharing these. Have the Tamron 90mm for the Canon system. Know what it can and cannot do. No complaints.

I've been debating what macro lens for the Nikon system. A friend of mine has the Tokina 100mm. Insists it's sharper than the Tamron and Nikon. Yet, I witness photos like this.....Hard decision.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 11, 2020)

Ron, you struck gold! Great set and nice work. I have to ask, are those handheld shots?


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow. Fantastic. Thank you for sharing these. Have the Tamron 90mm for the Canon system. Know what it can and cannot do. No complaints.
> 
> I've been debating what macro lens for the Nikon system. A friend of mine has the Tokina 100mm. Insists it's sharper than the Tamron and Nikon. Yet, I witness photos like this.....Hard decision.



Thanks Ray. I was actually looking for the Canon 100mm macro (used, either the regular or L) but I could not find any. I found a used Sigma 105mm that was only about $50 cheaper than what the new one was going for (Hint, this one was on sale right now). When I told the wife and she heard what the sale price was, well I got a belated birthday and early Father's day present 2 days before Mother's Day.



K9Kirk said:


> Ron, you struck gold! Great set and nice work. I have to ask, are those handheld shots?



Thank you Kirk. Yes Sir, all 10 of these images are hand held.


----------



## Jeff G (May 11, 2020)

Ron, the hoverfly is a gorgeous shot. Did you still use the ring light on these or did you break out the speed light?


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Ron, the hoverfly is a gorgeous shot. Did you still use the ring light on these or did you break out the speed light?



Thank you. The first five were either natural light or ring light and the second five were either natural or speedlight. With the speedlight, I have a softbox that I have over it that is about  3x5 or 4x6 to diffuse the light with. 

The hover fly #3 of the first section would have been the ring flash and the marmalade hover fly was with the speedlight and softbox.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)

Nice early father's day gift!


----------



## ronlane (May 12, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Nice early father's day gift!



Agreed. Even better to find them on sale and save a bunch of money.


----------

